# For those of you that want meat.....



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Found this site for those of you that do not want to travel to get differant types of meats....

Look a these prices !

www.exoticmeatmarket.com


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Interesting Brian, not sure about the Lion though!!! Thats a bit wrong.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I was checking it out til I got to Yak Bratwurst. Gave me a bad mental image so I quit reading.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

:roflmao:Yes bar-d there's some pretty grim stuff on there!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yak burgers....now I ready for that !

Matt...tried to pm you but you in box is full....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We had a taco shop in Chandler AZ that was advertising lion tacos. They were going to do it for a day and the money would go to old lion homes or something to that effect( the meat was all from culled lions) PEta and their type put up such a stink he cancelled it, but not before asking peta to donate to the lions what he thought he would raise at his sale, they turned him down, so he said he would personally match their contribution, guess what they said !! No really guess. NO they said no. Funny how that never made the national news.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

PETA...people eatting taste animals

figures they would act that...no you cannot do that, oh no...we can not help you with that either. dumb and dumber and we allow them to get away with it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That says it all really Don! But still eating Lion thats not right.

You enjoy your yak buggers Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I did not see coyote ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

PETA controled animal shelters destroy more cats and dogs than the other people/organistions that are not with peata. We all know what the are doing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't say a though lion would be on my list of "wanna trys" but if they have become overpopulated in an area the only real choices you have are, relocation or depredation. I'm sure that someone has tried birth control but unfortunately he left his keys in his pocket, and all his notes are locked in the car. They do have an opening for a med tech/key finder though if you are interested.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But these weren't wild lions, right?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

knapper said:


> PETA controled animal shelters destroy more cats and dogs than the other people/organistions that are not with peata. We all know what the are doing.


Taking the animals and selling them to chineese resturants ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe they were from a preserve that was overpopulated, although I can't find the story from the local news channel to confirm.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

PETA IS A JOKE!! Those folks Dont have a Clue!! About conservation efforts that have saved Multiple types of animals all over the US FUNDED BY the American Hunters and different Sporting Associations around the Country!! I have personally been attacked by these Idiots on Federal Land and Been Shot at by these Idiots In Case Your Wondering I DO NOT LIKE THEM and Dont Care If I ever see any of them again! Its OK to Shoot at Humans but Leave the animals alone what a bunch of Slabbering Liberal Idiots! Yep Now y'all got my BP Up I'll be awake the rest of the night now! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Let them have in Richard! Don't hold back.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Richard ....How do you feel about HSUS ? LOL NO SLEEP FOR YOU !!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I am Working Nights LOL and Yes I was up all night LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

PETA and HSUS = ILTB....................Idiots Leading The Blind


----------

